# Straight coat..? Cockapoo



## Hawkswood1968! (Jun 22, 2019)

We were sold a puppy at 8 weeks, as being cockapoo. There is nothing about it to suggest ii is. It looks like a cocker spaniel , although it was quite wavy when it got her , but has since the hair has become straighter. We went to Dogfest today , and it’s quite embarrassing when everyone thought it was a cocker spaniel. She is now 4 o this old, without a curl. One lady laughed at us, saying that’s not a cockapoo. Now I’m thinking we have been sold a spaniel instead of a cockapoo. We really wanted a cockapoo. Does anyone else know if there is a straight hair cockapoo?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some cockapoos are straight haired yes - as long as you love her I would not worry - is she 4 months or 4 years? If 4 months there is still time for the coat to change, they often have thicker hair in places than spaniels and are generally lovely dogs


----------



## vicali (Nov 5, 2018)

I do know that the mix breed puppies have different expressions of their genes. My last cockapoo was very much a poodle but more of a cocker brain. My cockapoo now really does look very much like a spaniel but has a poodle brain. Her coat did get curlier as the year has gone by. But I agree with the comment before if you love her its OK. Cockapoos are so wonderful because both the cocker and the poodle are great dogs. Did you see the parents? Have you talked to your breeder. Our breeder told me everything to expect with Maisie in terms of look and personality based on her experience breeding her dogs. I knew she would be a bit more cocker in look. And NO ONE should laugh at a puppy because they don't look like their dog does. I bet you have a cockapoo and she will be as wonderful as all of ours are.


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine looks just like a crocker spaniel but is a Cockapoo. She is the best dog and everyone thinks she is a Cocker but they don't laugh.


----------



## kate.tijou (Feb 3, 2019)

Someone told me that my cockapoo wasn’t really a cockapoo so I had his DNA tested - and he was confirmed as a cockapoo. I’ve read that they can have curly, wavy or straight coats. I’ve found that Billy looks more and more cockapoo as he gets older - he’s just turned 1 yr now and he’s great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My puppy has wavy hair. Some of the puppies had curly hair. I have met a cockerpoo out on walks that have straight hair.


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

We got our puppy on Friday and she is adorable. When we went to view her at 6 weeks her hair seemed quite wavy. When we brought her home on Friday her coat seemed to be more straight and she is shedding which was something we didn't want as my husband is allergic. We had spent a few hours at a friends house with their cockapoo and my husband was absolutely fine so we both decided we would get one as our kids have been wanting a dog for years. With her shedding it is starting to effect him. In the meantime we have all fallen in love with her. I just hope as she gets older her hair will get curlier and won't she'd as much


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Their coats change a lot , I will send some pictures










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------

